# Gilgit-Baltistan



## ghazi52

*Gilgit-Baltistan *
*




*

Gilgit-Baltistan, formerly known as the Northern Areas of Pakistan is the northern most administrative territory of Pakistan.
The territory of present-day Gilgit-Baltistan became a separate administrative unit in 1970 under the name "Northern Areas".

Gilgit-Baltistan covers an area of over 74,000 km² (28,174 sq mi) and is highly mountainous. It had an estimated population of 1,800,000 in 2015. Its capital city is Gilgir(population 216,760 est)







http://www.visitgilgitbaltistan.gov.pk/

Gilgit Village, December 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## HttpError

Gilgit - Baltistan is the Crown Jewel of Pakistan and they very patriotic People of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit City at Night Time







Henzal








Karamber valley







Morning at Gilgit






Dasu

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Nomads in Deosai














Indus River - Inland delta






S
_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## [Bregs]

heavenly beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Its heaven on earth. We literally have a heaven in our nation. The beauty. I wish to visit it one day. I really want to visit gilgit baltistan and absorb all it's splendors and beauty. 

In my life I have many places that I wish to visit and mission one is gilgit baltistan. 

The heaven on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Children in Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Marco Polo Sheep,GB





_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi and light trail in moonlit night

Credits: Majid Hussain‎





__

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Pasu




_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


> Marco Polo Sheep,GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


They look so tasty 
@Mr.Meap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kao Boy

Heavenly beauty man ... Can an Indian get access to it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

Kao Boy said:


> Heavenly beauty man ... Can an Indian get access to it?



Under the pretext of tourism, I'm pretty sure since lots of foreigners have access as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

Zibago said:


> They look so tasty
> @Mr.Meap


They're really tough to kill.
Forget the sheep, my nana and dada take me for boar hunting. 
I've seen a boar running off with a chest (heart) shot. So we had to set off to find it, to put it down :/.
The sheeps look kinda fluffy.


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Meap said:


> They're really tough to kill.
> Forget the sheep, my nana and dada take me for boar hunting.
> I've seen a boar running off with a chest (heart) shot. So we had to set off to find it, to put it down :/.
> The sheeps look kinda fluffy.


All you need is a good rope,5master butchers and a really sharp knife


----------



## Moon

Zibago said:


> All you need is a good rope,5master butchers and a really sharp knife


Why would you eat a boar???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Meap said:


> Why would you eat a boar???


I was talkong about the sheep i almost got attacked by a boar in Islamabad （▼へ▼メ）


----------



## Moon

Zibago said:


> I was talkong about the sheep i almost got attacked by a boar in Islamabad （▼へ▼メ）


Well... can't say you didn't deserve it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Meap said:


> Well... can't say you didn't deserve it...


You are so mean ╭(╯^╰)╮

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thomas M

Will love to visit this place. Seriously hope that outstanding Indo-Pak issues will be settled soon so that I can safely visit this beautiful place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@long_ @Sinopakfriend @AndrewJin


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @long_ @Sinopakfriend @AndrewJin



Thank you, dear friend for sharing this.

Breath taking beauty. 

Must visit it one day...through CPEC.

Is it not the land of the snow leopard?

As I have said many times your good country is a central asian and ME regional power.

With the Great Power of China on your side...best things are ahead of us both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sinopakfriend said:


> Thank you, dear friend for sharing this.
> 
> Breath taking beauty.
> 
> Must visit it one day...through CPEC.
> 
> Is it not the land of the snow leopard?
> 
> As I have said many times your good country is a central asian and ME regional power.
> 
> With the Great Power of China on your side...best things are ahead of us both.



Yes, dear brother...Snow leopard is found over here...

http://pamirtours.pk/tours pakistan/snowleopard watching tour pakistan.htm#axzz4FpQKgKkl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Yes, dear brother...Snow leopard is found over here...
> 
> http://pamirtours.pk/tours pakistan/snowleopard watching tour pakistan.htm#axzz4FpQKgKkl



Thank you and bless you.

Spend your youth wisely yong one!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @long_ @Sinopakfriend @AndrewJin



*Such a beautiful place, it should be the development of tourism, Chinese tourists must be very fond of. I first saw the beautiful scenery of Kashmir（克什米尔） is in 2002, in a magazine to see, when the president of Pakistan is Musharraf.*

*The scenery is too beautiful
I found the 2002 magazine, and I still have it.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imad.Khan

long_ said:


> *Such a beautiful place, it should be the development of tourism, Chinese tourists must be very fond of. I first saw the beautiful scenery of Kashmir is in 2002, in a magazine to see, when the president of Pakistan is Musharraf.*
> 
> *The scenery is too beautiful
> I found the 2002 magazine, and I still have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Kashmir is beautiful but Gilgit-Baltistan is even more beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Imad.Khan said:


> Kashmir is beautiful but Gilgit-Baltistan is even more beautiful.


*Yes, it's very beautiful.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Gilgit Baltistan was once tourism hub until the 'war on terrorism' started. Hopefully as our image improves and development continues in the region; we'll see a spike in tourism once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

long_ said:


> *Such a beautiful place, it should be the development of tourism, Chinese tourists must be very fond of. I first saw the beautiful scenery of Kashmir（克什米尔） is in 2002, in a magazine to see, when the president of Pakistan is Musharraf.*
> 
> *The scenery is too beautiful
> I found the 2002 magazine, and I still have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet memories, right? good number of tourists come to these northern areas....Infrastructure is being developed over there, CPEC will bring investment too....after 3-5 years....Gilgit will be changed a lot...

But i worry one thing about infrastructure...infrastructure destroys the natural beauty of place. I mean if we develop buildings everywhere, it will spoil the natural beauty of place...so I think after developing reasonable/must infrastructure, we should leave this area as it is now....So that we can enjoy its natural things in its original shape...

Do you agree,bro? what say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Sweet memories, right? good number of tourists come to these northern areas....Infrastructure is being developed over there, CPEC will bring investment too....after 3-5 years....Gilgit will be changed a lot...
> 
> But i worry one thing about infrastructure...infrastructure destroys the natural beauty of place. I mean if we develop buildings everywhere, it will spoil the natural beauty of place...so I think after developing reasonable/must infrastructure, we should leave this area as it is now....So that we can enjoy its natural things in its original shape...
> 
> Do you agree,bro? what say?


*You are right, it must be protected*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

long_ said:


> *You are right, it must be protected*



I wanted to share some pics of the children of northern areas....Hope you'll like it...

https://defence.pk/threads/can-any-...c-is-played-in-this-video-in-starting.440127/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I wanted to share some pics of the children of northern areas....Hope you'll like it...
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/can-any-...c-is-played-in-this-video-in-starting.440127/


OK,,Good，，thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khans & Sons vacation in Shigar Valley GB















































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River near Chilas. Eye Altitude around 18,000 ft AMSL.

Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Baltit Fort with Ultar Peak in background





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Deosai Top ....(18. 08. 16 )

Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Airport.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sost





_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A Quiet Country Lane,Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Snow Lake, 

Snow Lake is a high glacier basin located in Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Darkot Valley, GB,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Climbers on the north ridge of Latok I (7,145 m), Karakoram range, 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley, GB, 






Gilgit Airport








Gilgit City

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> Snow Lake,
> 
> Snow Lake is a high glacier basin located in Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan.



LOL this region connects my village with skardu and the pass is only open for 20 days it is one of the toughest expedition with one of the harshest environment you will ever find and this year 5 expedition crossed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Angle peak, GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi peak (7788 m) Nagar valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Drying Apricots in Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Langer, Ghizer,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Hundarap Village

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

ghazi52 said:


> Rakaposhi peak (7788 m) Nagar valley.


spectacular background


----------



## Pak_Sher

Beautiful pictures. God's miracles. Thank you for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chiiti Boi Glacier, Ishqoman Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Langer valley in ghizer district, GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

JF-17 Thunders over mountains of Gilgit Baltistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Autumn in hunza valley,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Autumn this year in Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Glacial stream in karakoram ranges, GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu city, GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Passu cones






Fairy Meadows,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The mountains in Skardu are a stunning backdrop to the lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

Skardu City in Winter




Gilgit Baltistan New Documentary Travelog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Skardu Shangrila Resort, Aerial Filming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gikmet Baltee

Kao Boy said:


> Heavenly beauty man ... Can an Indian get access to it?


yes


----------



## Areesh

Gikmet Baltee said:


> yes



No. They don't have access.


----------



## hanuman

does this also come under UN stated disputed places according to Pakistan

or just the ajad kashmir region of Pakistan

apart from Indian region ???


can anyone help ??


----------



## Gikmet Baltee

Areesh said:


> No. They don't have access.


they have access 
infact i have many indian relatives 
they visit skardu frequently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gikmet Baltee said:


> they have access
> infact i have many indian relatives
> they visit skardu frequently



May be from Ladakh or Kargil but I don't think someone from Delhi or Mumbai can get access to GB easily.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Areesh said:


> May be from Ladakh or Kargil but I don't think someone from Delhi or Mumbai can get access to GB easily.


No one really checks; they can come via Lahore and then go to GB.



hanuman said:


> does this also come under UN stated disputed places according to Pakistan
> 
> or just the ajad kashmir region of Pakistan
> 
> apart from Indian region ???
> 
> 
> can anyone help ??


No this is a completely separate region with different ethnicity, languages, cultures, traditions and histories. Modern-day region of Gilgit Baltistan was invaded by the Sikh Empire and later forcefully annexed by the Dogra Dynasty. A brutal genocide against the locals ensued. One rupee was given to anyone who brought the head of a Muslim man to the Maharaja. One of the worst massacres also occurred in which 2000 Yasin Villagers were killed and or burnt alive.

They always resented Dogra rule and in beginning in around 1940's they began to launch revolts again and a long insurgency ensued. In 1946-1947 Baltic soldiers serving under the Dogra and British rule mutinied, recaptured their region (aided by Pashtun tribes) , declared independence and opted to join Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hanuman

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> No one really checks; they can come via Lahore and then go to GB.
> 
> 
> No this is a completely separate region with different ethnicity, languages, cultures, traditions and histories. Modern-day region of Gilgit Baltistan was invaded by the Sikh Empire and later forcefully annexed by the Dogra Dynasty. A brutal genocide against the locals ensued. One rupee was given to anyone who brought the head of a Muslim man to the Maharaja. One of the worst massacres also occurred in which 2000 Yasin Villagers were killed and or burnt alive.
> 
> They always resented Dogra rule and in beginning in around 1940's they began to launch revolts again and a long insurgency ensued. In 1946-1947 Baltic soldiers serving under the Dogra and British rule mutinied, recaptured their region (aided by Pashtun tribes) , declared independence and opted to join Pakistan.



doesnt sound very convincing

havent read this type of story here in India
sorry brother, wud say that it is a story put worth to justify hatred 

once u say we dont have guts to fight, and then put such gory stories 
which will even put ISIS to shame 
of 1 rupee for a head
and I can tell, I have read a bit of history

moreover I think it also comes under that UN chapter


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

hanuman said:


> doesnt sound very convincing
> 
> havent read this type of story here in India
> sorry brother, wud say that it is a story put worth to justify hatred
> 
> once u say we dont have guts to fight, and then put such gory stories
> which will even put ISIS to shame
> of 1 rupee for a head
> and I can tell, I have read a bit of history
> 
> moreover I think it also comes under that UN chapter


Historians and everyone acknowledge this happened... Even India does; but they just don't talk about it. This was book was written by a Sikh historian; you should read it.

https://books.google.com/books?id=EqZFsNIuVWEC&pg=PA16#v=onepage&q&f=false

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hanuman

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Historians and everyone acknowledge this happened... Even India does; but they just don't talk about it. This was book was written by a Sikh historian; you should read it.
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=EqZFsNIuVWEC&pg=PA16#v=onepage&q&f=false



friend I have read bachelor level books in history here
I know wat is taught here

its ok to believe in what ur country says
but just dont follow it blindly
there u get the things wrong

read some Bipin Chandra history books from India
they are available in internet


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

hanuman said:


> friend I have read bachelor level books in history here
> I know wat is taught here
> 
> its ok to believe in what ur country says
> but just dont follow it blindly
> there u get the things wrong
> 
> read some Bipin Chandra history books from India
> they are available in internet


I haven't really studied in Pakistan; so I don't know what they teach there. I've seen several text-books and they seem pretty balanced and decent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gikmet Baltee

Areesh said:


> May be from Ladakh or Kargil but I don't think someone from Delhi or Mumbai can get access to GB easily.


yes my relatives are resident of ladakh


----------



## Areesh

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> No one really checks; they can come via Lahore and then go to GB.



Not really. You get checked several times on KKH when you enter GB.



Gikmet Baltee said:


> yes my relatives are resident of ladakh



Exactly. You relatives are from IOK and not India. .


----------



## ghazi52

Altit Village...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gikmet Baltee

Areesh said:


> Not really. You get checked several times on KKH when you enter GB.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You relatives are from IOK and not India. .


yes they are from 
turtuk captured by india in 1971 
turtuk in nubra valley ladakh


----------



## ghazi52

Phandar Valley, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiraa

One day In Shaa Allah will visit this heavenly place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

TRULY AN AMASSING CREATION OF ALMIGHTY. WOULD LOVE TO SPEND A FEW WEEKS VISIT IN THIS BEAUTIFUL NATURAL LANDSCAPE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Manthoka Falls, Skardu, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley










Wooden bridge in Skardu, GB,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peer Haman Shah

ghazi52 said:


> Hunza Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooden bridge in Skardu, GB,


Masha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dass Pain Village, Astore District, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human Conscience

Excellent! Thanks for the post & images !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karimabad Town, Hunza, GB










Indus river, GB





__

Ganish bridge, GB








Phandar valley, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

@ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ariel view of Rawalkot city, AJK





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hushe Village, Skardu, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Attabad Lake in Hunza valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gikmet Baltee

Giglit Baltistan --
baltistan is also called baltiyul (land of balti's)
on top right it is also written in balti script (yige)







ghazi52 said:


> Hushe Village, Skardu, GB
> its Machulu district ghanche not skardo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

I know someone who went to Switzerland, and they said nothing beats the Beauty of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Askole , GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pure life of Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadows, GB






Lashkarghaz Meadows, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Ice hockey over frozen attabad lake, hunza, GB

Recent Pic






















..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prawnsroo

Shiger - Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Passu Cones, GB







Khunjerab Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dunya Ju Baso I Irfan Ali Taj & Zoe Viccaji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Dancing in Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi Base Camp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pandesh Bridge, Khaplu







Polo at Gulmit, Hunza








Silver Jubilee Pipe Band, Hunza







_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab, Gilgit-Baltistan Fusion Festival 2017 starts with a bang*
*Visitors were of the view that such events can eradicate cultural differences

*




 


*LAHORE:* A three-day ‘Punjab Gilgit-Baltistan Fusion Festival 2017’ commenced at Alhamra Arts Council on Thursday to bring the two provinces culture, music and cuisines of Pakistan under the one roof.

A large number of citizens including students and families along with children thronged to the festival and admired Walled City Lahore Authority (WCLA) and Lahore Arts Council Alhamra for holding such a great fusion festival for local people. Gilgit Baltistan (GB) government also helped in the success of the event.

A large number of GB’s delicious food and craft stalls were also setup for citizens to acquainting with their tradition. While, Alhamra fully packed with huge mass of people.

During the event, singers, dancers and drummers from both provinces performed on their traditional folk dances and music with commonly used instruments that included _Dadang _(drum), _Hareep, Damal, Surnai_. Islam Habib, a signer from GB also performed at the event and enthralled the audience with his voice.

Citizens lauded the events and demanded that such activities should be held on monthly basis as they help eradicate cultural differences and create harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Little Falcon

A Europe in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Water Streams in Astore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Mount Rakaposhi from Nagar Valley, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Lovely photo you have there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Great photo you have there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Valley, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulmit Valley, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Giligit Baltistan Women Football Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Barhos @blinder 

Check this thread out, guys...


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Faithfulguy2


----------



## Tps43

Epic yaar


----------



## Ultima Thule

* DEOSAI PLAINS*


----------



## bananarepublic

pakistanipower said:


> * DEOSAI PLAINS*
> View attachment 380552
> View attachment 380553
> View attachment 380554
> View attachment 380555
> View attachment 380556
> View attachment 380557
> View attachment 380558
> View attachment 380559
> 
> 
> View attachment 380560
> View attachment 380561
> View attachment 380562
> View attachment 380563
> View attachment 380565
> View attachment 380566
> View attachment 380567



deosai is the most beautiful place u can ever visit in Pakistan and i guarantee it


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Fu huajiao @ChineseToTheBone


----------



## Fu huajiao

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Fu huajiao @ChineseToTheBone


Thanks.
It's heaven on earth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@lonelyman @ChineseTiger1986 @rott @Jlaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

pakistanipower said:


> View attachment 380573
> View attachment 380574
> 
> View attachment 380656
> View attachment 380657
> View attachment 380659
> View attachment 380660
> View attachment 380661
> 
> 
> View attachment 380662
> View attachment 380663
> View attachment 380664


Wow. So beautiful. Blessed land

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

A place very close to heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Huan


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@replica1278


----------



## Ultima Thule

*SKARDU*



























*SKARDU COLD DESERT AT NIGHT*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Subhanallah, we've been blessed so much. It is now upto the people to protect what Allah gave us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A group of musicians at Hunza, GB





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@cgy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cgy

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @cgy


Thank you bro ,very beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pandah Hanging Bridge, GB






Skardu, GB








Mount Ghasherbrum 4, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*lxj5210 *


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*General General*


----------



## Kao Boy

If I get chance I will definitely visit GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154289503557617

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Laura.wilson @CHINA83NEWS @Divergent1 Check out this thread/heaven from page 1...

You'll see some awesome scenery of Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Arrabad Lake, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Blossom is here 
Gulmit














Gulmit Gojal Hunza







Gulmit Tourist Inn a best place to Stay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Saved these amazing landscapes for future use as desktop wallpaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Alhumdulillah. G-B is certainly a Paradise in Earth. Almighty divine gift for our brothers in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@hackerdelight


----------



## ghazi52

KKH and Passu Cones






Mount Rakaposhi







Passu Cones, Passu, GB






Mount Nanga Parbat , GB







Mount K2 , GB

2nd Highest Mountain in the World

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lagay Raho

Acrophobia aside,i will be visiting these pieces of heaven in summer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aprikot Blossoms in Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Kids playing at *Gulmit Valley.*.*Today*



























At gulmit


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Balti Traditional Foods





















*Traditional Hunza Food*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

ghazi52 said:


> Skardu Airport.



Wow that pic looks awesome especially the background.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Englishman


----------



## ghazi52

Haramosh Valley, GB







Jarbazo Lake, Shigar, GB







Hyderabad Town, Hunza






Shimshal Valley








Mount Beka Barkai Chokk, GB








Arandu Valley, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Balti Traditional Foods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Traditional Hunza Food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very tempting looking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad Town, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMASTER

Looks cool.I would love to visit this beautiful part of Pakistan one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu







Naltar Lake, Giligit, GB






Khaplu Palace Inn, Skardu







Hunza Valley, GB







Nagar Valley, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Drongo U like to travel, right?


----------



## Drongo

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Drongo U like to travel, right?


Certainly do, I'd love to make it to this area when I'm in Pakistan later this year!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deidara

I would appreciate if anyone could post precipitation charts for GB. I was of the opinion that it was a desert but i see some greenery in the pictures here. Or maybe it depends on soil accumulation !?


----------



## ghazi52

The valley of Hunza


----------



## RangeMaster

A waterfall in Hussainabad,Skardu




Hunza nagar




Trekking on Braldu river




KKH




Phandar valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi view point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Banglar Bir

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Drongo U like to travel, right?



Please include me too. As,I spent my infant time in G-B as my late father was posted in various Army garrisons. I just love G-B, fondly remember the Chalgusa, Akhrot nuts and the fresh fruits my father brought back in sack fulls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Please include me too. As,I spent my infant time in G-B as my late father was posted in various Army garrisons. I just love G-B, fondly remember the Chalgusa, Akhrot nuts and the fresh fruits my father brought back in sack fulls.


hahaha...Sure, dear. Welcome to GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Guys on a family vacation to skardu and gilgit for a week ... can you recommend places to visit ... i will beaching skardu on coming tuesday ...


----------



## ghazi52

Donate a tree and make Hunza even better place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Shyok River, GB








Fairy Meadows, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

refreshing natural beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Skardu










Trango Towers




Broad peak and others.


----------



## RangeMaster

Fairy meadows




Khaplu




Hunza




Shangrila resorts




Towards Nanga Parbat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shigar. GB






Fairy Meadows, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

My family member just came back visiting GB. Meet this local guy on his way who make documentaries. Nice presentation of GB culture and life.


----------



## ghazi52

Spring in Hunza Valley, GB







KKH







KKH






Baltit Fort, Hunza






Mountains of Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Katpana




Rakaposhi




Gulapur,Shigar




Passu cones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River Gorge, GB






Passu Cones, Hunza , GB








Attabad Lake, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@mike2000 is back 

U should visit Pakistan tourism thread.


----------



## Ultima Thule

*THALLAY VALLEY*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@TheBlackCoat @IronHeart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheBlackCoat

pakistanipower said:


> *THALLAY VALLEY*​
> View attachment 400177
> View attachment 400178
> View attachment 400179
> View attachment 400180
> View attachment 400181
> View attachment 400182
> 
> 
> View attachment 400183
> View attachment 400184
> View attachment 400185
> View attachment 400186
> View attachment 400187
> View attachment 400188
> View attachment 400189



Wow. I need to add Pakistan to my list of countries to visit. How safe are these areas? Are they closer to Afghanistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

TheBlackCoat said:


> Wow. I need to add Pakistan to my list of countries to visit. How safe are these areas? Are they closer to Afghanistan?



U are welcome anytime, bro. These places are safe and many tourists are coming...Heck, I don't see female tourists visiting alone in India as compared to they visit Pakistan...Check out below links.











There is also a song by Pakistani singer Zoe Vicajji, named *Ho Jao Aazad (Lets become free, go free) *casted in northern areas of Pakistan...Here is the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheBlackCoat

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> U are welcome anytime, bro. These places are safe and many tourists are coming...Heck, I don't see female tourists visiting alone in India as compared to they visit Pakistan...Check out below links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a song by Pakistani singer Zoe Vicajji, named *Ho Jao Aazad (Lets become free, go free) *casted in northern areas of Pakistan...Here is the link.



I was planning to visit Thailand this year and China next year. Now this got me rethinking on my schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

TheBlackCoat said:


> Wow. I need to add Pakistan to my list of countries to visit. How safe are these areas? Are they closer to Afghanistan?


No but parallel to AZAD KASHMIR and INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR and it is one of the safest area in Pakistan you are welcome anytime in the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

TheBlackCoat said:


> I was planning to visit Thailand this year and China next year. Now this got me rethinking on my schedule.



You should visit Hunza (mountainous valley in the Gilgit–Baltistan region) as well. People over there have more healthy lives compared to rest of Pakistanis. No disease. They live more than 100 years per average, if I am not wrong. Their water/food is fresh one.






I hope you'll have nice trip of Pakistan/China/Thailand...apart from these northern areas, do hit major cities of Pakistan also...Like Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad...Let me give you a glimpse.






Wagah border ceremony - Pak-India border. Soldiers of both countries put the flag down and people/tourists enjoy. You can see Indian side while sitting in Pakistan. Soldiers in yellow Brownish uniforms are Indians.






Have a nice day !!! Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Desertfalcon ...Long time, no see...How're you, sir? Thought should tag you over here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Desertfalcon ...Long time, no see...How're you, sir? Thought should tag you over here...



Thank you! I am doing fine.  I just takes long breaks from using any social media every once and awhile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Desertfalcon said:


> Thank you! I am doing fine.  I just takes long breaks from using any social media every once and awhile.



Good strategy !!!  There is more to world than seeing fuktards having dik measuring contest at every corner of street/site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

lee450fee said:


> At least if one DEPARTEMNT CLEAR FROM T T P ......HENCE IT CAN TELL ITS CIVILIans ....TELL US IF NO 1 is doing any thing ..OTHERWISE ...T T P is enjoying its time ever where AROUND THE COUNTRY ...fake media SO INDIANSHIT to fake what ever it likes... SO IS FAKE EVER DEPARTMENT ..like 80s who can trust any news or doings of T T P FULL DEPARTMENT ....indian can provide ANY TRUTH ??
> 
> SALUTE SIRS G ... SO REPORT WHERE EVER SAME RESULT ...TTP ahead IF REPORT IS AGAINST INDIANSHIT , erase it dismenatl is ..SO PAKISTANI living ..JUST AISAY HI ....HOW MUCH T T P IN HERE AND PAKISTANI ...THAT MANY HAVE TO SIT OUT FROM EVER ?? and same then in ALL DEPARTMENT ..AND THE NEW COMERS ?? JUST A @ MINUTES CHECK IS ALL ....FROM A TO Z ......? but
> 
> MAKE SURE EVERY ONE IS MUSLIM ...AND THUMB IMPRESSION DAILY .....ANY DIFFICULTY ?? among all out MUSLIMS ??? 123456 BEHIND ....then other 1 allso behind SLOWLY and word by word ...TO MAKE SURE HOW FAST THE WAR IS ....then other 1 also repeat the check to make sure HE MUSLIM TOO ....people runs openly and NO ACTION ON THEM TO ..SHOWS THEIR SAFETY ...or kia peechay peechay MUSLIM CHECK KARWAA KAY GALIAN NIKALTAY HUAY PAKRTAY JAIN T T P ....
> 
> ABHI HOBBITS AND THEIR SO CALLED LANDIES ARE HAVING TOTALLY FREE HAND ?
> 
> just a same check and ....IF T T P ......THEN MORE HIDDEN WAR ....OUT OF THE FOG


 @I.R.A @Hell hound @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> @I.R.A @Hell hound @The Sandman



Is saaley ne saarey concept hila diey....hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Is saaley ne saarey concept hila diey....hahaha


He should post in an earthly language our mortal intellect cant comprehend his deep messages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Dhara


----------



## Hell hound

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Is saaley ne saarey concept hila diey....hahaha





Zibago said:


> He should post in an earthly language our mortal intellect cant comprehend his deep messages


baba ji TTP bhai ka apna hi istyle hay.jo hamri samjh say to bhair hay ray babua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH









Skardu Airport, GB







Phandar Valley, GB







Baltit Fort, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A traditional musical concert at Cafe Pamir in Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful road of babusur from chillas 





__ https://www.facebook.com/





KKH





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Chillas along KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Ahmedabad Hunza valley.








Karakoram Highway and Hunza river.







From Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shigar Valley, Skardu, GB







Snow Lake, GB








Fairy Meadows, GB







Attabad Lake, Hunza , GB







Shigar Valley, Skardu, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Salute to the Mountains Woman


----------



## ghazi52

Tangir river merging into The glacial waters of mighty Indus river.

a view from Karakorum highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

ghazi52 said:


> Road to Ahmedabad Hunza valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway and Hunza river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Hunza



Two Angels from heaven .



ghazi52 said:


> Shigar Valley, Skardu, GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Lake, GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Meadows, GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attabad Lake, Hunza , GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigar Valley, Skardu, GB


Couldn't believe my eyes it's in Pakistan .surly I will try to visit if possible .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Submariner ..... 2 PDF.

Read your post at New Introductions, came to know that you're hoping for travel in near future.

So, decided to tag you here. This is Pakistan Tourism section, thread is about Gilgit Baltistan.

Hope you'll like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Submariner

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Submariner ..... 2 PDF.
> 
> Read your post at New Introductions, came to know that you're hoping for travel in near future.
> 
> So, decided to tag you here. This is Pakistan Tourism section, thread is about Gilgit Baltistan.
> 
> Hope you'll like it.



Thank you very much for the tag! I've heard great things about Pakistan and I must say from the pictures it's an absolutely stunning country. Definitely have to add it to my travel list. 

Any places in particular you'd recommend? I'm up for experiencing just about anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Submariner said:


> Thank you very much for the tag! I've heard great things about Pakistan and I must say from the pictures it's an absolutely stunning country. Definitely have to add it to my travel list.
> 
> Any places in particular you'd recommend? I'm up for experiencing just about anything.



Can you recommend any particular place in Gilgit Baltistan for tourists? @WAJsal ....Well, for Pakistanis, whole Gilgit Baltistan (Northern areas) is tourist spot. 

Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad are cities which are must go places...

In Karachi, you have beaches, Jinnah Mausoleum, malls, PAF museum, Frere Hall etc

Lahore has Wagah border, Pakistan monument, Lahore fort, restaurants, Badshahi mosque etc

Islamabad has Margalla hills, faisal mosque, daman-e-koh, saidpur village etc...

Whole Pakistan is filled with rich spots and cultural heritage sites...I named just few only which are in my knowledge. 

Karachi is melting point of all cultures of Pakistan as this port city has all ethnicities living together.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mountain kid

An evening at the bank of the dammed Hunza River


----------



## ghazi52

Faces of Pakistan :Gilgit -Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Karimabad, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Hunza Darbar Hotel, Hunza, GB

















































Another 1000 year old Palace,Khaplu Palace now a beautifully restored luxury Boutique Serena Hotel...


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule




----------



## Ultima Thule




----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

"Happiness"
Mehdiabad, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

School children in a remote village in Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Mount Rakaposhi, Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Snow and Sand : The cold desert of Skardu 
















































__


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*This is the road that leads straight to heaven of Kashgar, Korakoram Highway Pakistan!* 








*===================================================================

Autumn in Hunza Valley, GB, Pakistan*
*



*

*===================================================================

Attabad Lake




*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cocomo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Beauty. Where else would you find Desert, mountain and a river? This is Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan*
*



*


----------



## alibaz

A must watch on 6 Sep on PTV


----------



## Ultima Thule




----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Fennec fox


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Enthralling view of K2, with army helicopters hovering in the surrounding, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan*









*SatparaLake: a natural lake which supplies water to #Skardu Valley *


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539602193145282560


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544938785389121537


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544936359944720384


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543227756950986757


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545067846572580865



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531505414151495681


----------

